# Homegrown sawdust for AMNS?



## czarcastic (Jan 31, 2011)

Sorry if this is a taboo subject.

I tend to make a LOT of sawdust with my_ other _hobby.  So I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using their own sawdust mix in their AMNS.

I figure between the bandsaw, tablesaw, planer and lathe, I probably fill up a 30-gallon trash can every month with shavings.

Anyone else use their own?  Any suggestions?


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

It's all hardwood??

  Craig


----------



## czarcastic (Jan 31, 2011)

fpnmf said:


> It's all hardwood??
> 
> Craig




Yes, and I can even keep wood types separate since I usually only use one type of wood in a project/


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 31, 2011)

Why not give it a try?


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 31, 2011)

The only suggestion I have is that you need to keep it the same consistancy as what Todd sells so it will work correctly. If it is too fine or too corse it will not work well. Give it a try


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

Wonder if you could get one of those industrial super blenders they sell at Costco - run your stuff through it in batches till you get the consistancy you want..... Just dont do it with the wifes kitchen blender or she might be tempted to run you through the blender.... lol.


----------



## les3176 (Jan 31, 2011)

I would think that if it is too fine most of it will go through the holes. Scar is right you need a good consistant dust. I'm not sayin that fine dust won't work,cause it might but in todd's dust there is a mixture of bigger chips in along withe the finer particals.


----------



## fpnmf (Jan 31, 2011)

Try it out.

keep us posted.

 Have a great day!!

  Craig


----------



## tjohnson (Jan 31, 2011)

Czarcastic said:


> Sorry if this is a taboo subject.
> 
> I tend to make a LOT of sawdust with my_ other _hobby.  So I was wondering if anyone has had any experience using their own sawdust mix in their AMNS.
> 
> ...




Not taboo at all, but a GREAT question!!

Planer, shaper & lathe chips won't work because they have a little "Curl" to them.

Depending on the size of the sawdust from your bandsaw, it may be too fine.

Now, sawdust from your table saw or a miter saw should be absolutely "PERFECT"!

A 5 gallon bucket goes a very long way in the AMNS, so if you have a project where you're using your table saw or miter saw, it may be in your best interest to save this sawdust.  It may burn a little faster, but what the heck, It's Free!  Also, keep your sawdust in a sealed bag, or it will absorb humidity from the air.

Also, keep in mind that you want to save Hickory, Alder, Cherry and possibly other hardwood sawdust.  Pine and other soft woods are not recommended.

Hope This Helps!

Todd


----------



## jirodriguez (Jan 31, 2011)

.... and all else fails you can always hit Todd up for a bag or three!


----------



## dale5351 (Jan 31, 2011)

TJohnson said:


> A 5 gallon bucket goes a very long way in the AMNS, so if you have a project where you're using your table saw or miter saw, it may be in your best interest to save this sawdust.  It may burn a little faster, but what the heck, It's Free!  Also, keep your sawdust in a sealed bag, or it will absorb humidity from the air.
> 
> Todd


As usual, Todd has lots of good info to share.  Even better than a sealed bag is a left over juice jug -- I drink a lot of Ocean Spray Cranberry mixes and keep the empty jugs to store sawdust in.  It was a suggestion I picked up from a post here.  Just remember to label the jugs as to what is in them.


----------



## justpassingthru (Jan 31, 2011)

Todd is correct about the miter saw and the table saw, they work fine, I use the dust bag on the miter saw to collect the dust (it's brand new, never used it before, then toss it in the washing machine after each type of wood, _...while mama's at work_), but the table saw is too much of a hassle to clean up for smoking saw dust.

Oops, I use my joiner set at just under 1/8" for the larger pieces, then smash them a little in a 5 gallon plastic bucket with the end of a 2x4 ...guess my blades are getting dull.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Gene


----------



## czarcastic (Feb 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone - and especially Todd - for your answers.  I've still got plenty of dust from my recent AMNS purchase, so it may be a while before I actually need any.

Todd - Thanks for your honesty and forthrightness.  Not too many business owners would do that and it says a lot about you.  Kudos to you!


----------



## grahd (Feb 20, 2012)




----------

